

Ask HN: Help beta-test cansend.com and I will help promote your website/startup - jasonlingx

The web service: http://cansend.com<p>What does it do?
Automatically posts the most popular pages on your website to your subscribers on Facebook, Twitter and even email newsletters.<p>Requirements?
You will need to run a website with more than 100 visits a day and generates more than 1 new page a day. For example, a forum site, photo site, video site, group blog, news site, etc. You will need to sign up on http://cansend.com and connect your Google Analytics account, and activate sharing to any of: Facebook page, Twitter account, Mailchimp list. Once done, drop my a line by clicking ‘contact us’ on the website.<p>What will you get?
I will link to your site, your Facebook and Twitter pages, and your email newsletter archive from my customers page: http://cansend.com/customers
I may also mention and link to your site in my marketing and promotional efforts.<p>I know it’s not much, but I would be really grateful for anybody’s help to test-drive cansend.com
======
adityar
Signed up and tried it out. Some feedback:

1\. a better way of presenting the linked accounts (the small yellow icons are
not easily readable). a flat list without the tabs,maybe?

2\. the notifications need to be such that they don't push down content. not
really a bad thing but somewhat irritating

3\. shouldn't sharing be on by default when I link my account (twitter) ?
couldn't figure out what the yellow power button meant till I clicked and
found out.

4\. the follow button above my twitter widget in the link account area shows
@SGforums... no idea who that is and why it's there.

